# steering box



## Jason (Dec 21, 1999)

I have a '78 F250 4x4. Steering box is shot. Was wondering if anybody knows of any sources for a preferably new box, or I'd settle for a rebuilt.
Thanks.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 24, 2000)

*78-79 Ford 250 4x4 Power steering gear box*

I have a 79 and had the same problem. If you still need the name of a rebuilder, e mail me and I will try to find out where mine came from. I had it replaced by a local shop about 2 years ago. I found at that time that they were very hard to find and that if the sector shaft had gone bad, that it was not rebuildable. Dusty


----------



## jason2 (Dec 22, 1999)

Dusty,

Thanks for the reply. I am the same person as the one who started this post. Things got screwed up when lawnsite moved to the new forum. There's another jason on this forum from Michigan, I'm in Washington.

I continued driving the truck, and eventually the box failed, power assist worked turning one direction, but not the other. 

Couldn't believe it but Napa had a rebuilt. It was around $300 and they wanted almost $300 for the core. They are scarce, but available.

The old Ford steers a lot better these days since I put the box in.


----------

